# Help picking Sawyer Oars



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Going to place an order today for my new raft. However, I came across the Sawyer SquareTop Shoal Cut w/Wrap & Stop 9' and the SquareTop Dyno X Oar Shoal Cut w/Wrap & Stop 9.

Has anyone used the SquareTop Dyno X Oar Shoal Cut w/Wrap & Stop 9'? Is it less rugged then the normal square top?


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

The shoal cut blade design is for fishing. I know people who row with the square tops but I personally don't like them. The shaft and blade is designed as a single unit. With this design if you happen to damage or break your blade, you'll have to send the entire oar shaft and damaged blade into sawyer to get repaired. I also don't like the shoal cut for any serious river running. I personally like the sawyer mx-g oars or the cataract sgx oars with the sawyer dynalite blades. Those two shaft designs are stiffer and give you more energy when rowing a heavy boat or bigger runs with bigger pushy water. The energy transfers better and keeps you less fatigued. IMHO, and like most things, buy the best and it will perform better and last longer. 


Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I recommend the Sawyer MX shafts for anything 9' or less. The carbon outer wrap is good on 10+' I use the smoker whitewater ash blades mostly because they float. Both the duramax and dynalite sink like a rock. Sinking blades are great if you like replacing blades and oars but I really like coming home with everything I leave with. Opinions will differ...


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I have not rowed the dyno-x. it's just going to be more flexible. It essentially has just the x weave of carbon vs a full carbon sleave. I don't think it will be more or less durable, maybe slighly weaker if pinned but the weak point on both is where the blade attaches to the shaft and in that location they both have full carbon wraps.


You will really like the shoal cut blade around here they are litterally made for montana rivers. I don't like them in big water nearly as much (too much bite way out at the end of the oar), but for the skinny's we run into most of the summer they are ideal.


I've rowed plenty of square tops but I can't get myself to move away from modular systems. I don't like the idea of repairing/replacing a whole oar if a blade breaks and they definitely can. I run MXF's with dynelites (BTW, they don't sink, maybe the blade alone but not the whole oar) and it's a perfect set up. I also have the MXG's and think they are too stiff. If you decide to go the modular way...you might consider that. Another benefit of modular oars is you can change length (cut them down, add extensions, etc) to help fine tune oar length. Just a thought


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I got a set of the Sawyer Squaretop Dynelite Oars and I can tell you without a doubt that they are awesome. I was skeptical that they could be as good as people have said but I actually feel they are better than could be described. This is the only pair of sawyers I have rowed but they are far better than my Cataract oars. They are probably half the weight of my Cats and are counterbalances and float. The flex is amazing bc you feel it all the way to the tip of the blade. For my 13' raft fully loaded for overnights they did not feel too flexible either. Anyway I recommend them.


----------



## Doug.shapiro (Feb 2, 2015)

*Square tops*

Been rowing white water for45 years used every type oar they make square tops Dino's best ever. 14 ft Avon 10 ft oars 66 years old nobody can keep up all in the oars


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll probably go with the full Carbon instead of the X. I plan on getting separate oars for white water.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Love my Sawyer square top dynelite oars. More important to play with tower and stop positions than any other factor at the end of the day. Love the snap and counter balance without weights. Row what you know and feels right.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

As elkhaven has said, the dynalite blades do float. Although the cataract counterbalanced sgg and sgx shafts do not. I'm not sure about the mx-f or mx-g shafts. To alleviate concern if lost oars, I use leashes. Even if an oar floats it could still float away from you and your raft if you happen to pop it out of the oar lock. Leashes keep a loose oar close by for an easy recovery. Also to 2nd jonstavney, row with whatever feels best and what your comfortable with. The ultimate goal is to be comfortable with your gear to be able to enjoy being on the river. 


Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## Flydaho (Sep 29, 2016)

What boat did you end up going with WalterWhite?


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I ended up going with 13'6 Sotar SL


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I went ahead and bought the Sawyer SquareTop Shoal Cut w/Wrap & Stop 9'. My raft was supposed to be finished last week but apparently they encountered some problems so my raft ship date has been moved to the first week of July. Bummer.


----------

